# aluminum siding



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the best primer to use on aluminum siding?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Power wash and to remove chaulk. We don't prime we use Sherwin-Williams Duration Satin. A very high quality acrylic will be fine


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting post premierpainter, I have been under the impression priming was a must. Thats good news. Any other opinions on this topic?


----------



## customcraftptg (Oct 16, 2007)

We have done several jobs using SW Duration Flat without priming as well. More important to get the caulk film off the surface with a good power washing.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The only time priming is a must is when the the factory coating has failed and aluminum is exposed, otherwise a powerwashing and some top quality acrylic paint will last fovever....


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Duration in any sheen :thumbsup: 

...got one coming up this spring


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

I did a house this summer with aluminum siding. Used SW Duration Satin.
Powerwashed it and 2 coats, no primer. 

Reminds me I painted a house I owned over 20 years ago (aluminum siding), back then I used a Glidden flat. Washed the house with TSP and put 2 coats on it. That house still looks good.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Painting aluminum siding*

Painted my house this summer. 26 year old aluminum siding, oxidized but not terrible. 1 coat of UMA and 2 coats of Superpaint flat, wood trim in gloss. Turned out great. The UMA gave the siding an interesting texture. It sticks exceptionally well and bonds with topcoat. I'd post pics if I could figure out how.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Primerguy... when you run your post, hit the Go Advanced button,
then go to Manage Attachments hit Browse and select the file on your pc to upload, then click on the Upload button.

They gotta be smaller low res pics ...
And I'm sure there's better ways. Maybe someone will direct to best info.
r


----------



## regal (Oct 23, 2007)

as long as I can remember, the formula has been, power wash and 100% acrylic top coat.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Here are some samples of the before and after. The bonding primer had nice hold out and adhesion and gave the flat paint a slight gloss.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

nice job primer guy.....thanks for the pics


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Nice work, looks great!
r


----------



## regal (Oct 23, 2007)

swweett!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Primer Guy said:


> Here are some samples of the before and after. The bonding primer had nice hold out and adhesion and gave the flat paint a slight gloss.


Looks like a house I priced a couple of weeks ago. Footprint, I think, 30X36
somewhere arouind 16 windows to remove and replace glaze 
3 doors
block entrance to basement
rear foundation wall
6' wide chimney with some bushes attached to be cleaned and painted
wash house and gutters
Seems like it came out to about 2287 sq ft of wall space to wash prime where needed and paint
Priced at $5,000
Evidently, I was too high.

Comments?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone using sealkrete as clear primer on aluminum? New formlula says it can be used as a masonry conditioner paint bonder. I've always primed and one or 2 coats flat or satin latex, but might try the Krete. any comments. pd


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

*Question*

Would the finish come out nicer I sprayed it or brushed it? I am assuming spraying it but I have never painted aluminum siding.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never primed aluminum siding, a good quality acrylic paint is all you really need. I have never had any bonding problems, just pressure wash the chaulk off and start painting. I normally give a 5 year warranty on an aluminum siding job, I have never been called back to fix anything on one. I have never even been called back to repaint one, it just doesnt fail. 
IMO aluminum siding is the best thing in the world to paint, minimal prep, easy to spray, no sanding, no primer, just wash and spray and cash your check.
I did notice that the house next door to my parents is aluminum and peeling, I have never actually seen it peel before. I figure they either didnt wash it before painting or they used really cheap paint. I would go offer my services to them, but the owner is so cheap he wont even use a gas powered mower, he uses the old style push mower on his 1/2 acre of yard.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I have never primed aluminum siding, a good quality acrylic paint is all you really need. I have never had any bonding problems, just pressure wash the chaulk off and start painting. I normally give a 5 year warranty on an aluminum siding job, I have never been called back to fix anything on one. I have never even been called back to repaint one, it just doesnt fail.
> IMO aluminum siding is the best thing in the world to paint, minimal prep, easy to spray, no sanding, no primer, just wash and spray and cash your check.
> I did notice that the house next door to my parents is aluminum and peeling, I have never actually seen it peel before. I figure they either didnt wash it before painting or they used really cheap paint. I would go offer my services to them, *but the owner is so cheap* he wont even use a gas powered mower, he uses the old style push mower on his 1/2 acre of yard.



your problem right there.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

dincao said:


> The only time priming is a must is when the the factory coating has failed and aluminum is exposed, otherwise a powerwashing and some top quality acrylic paint will last fovever....


 What do you put on the exposed aluminum before top coat?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Rick the painter said:


> What do you put on the exposed aluminum before top coat?


Zinc chromate


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Zinc chromate


On the rocks?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> On the rocks?


No on the alluminium silly! Mind you it could be good with a slice of lemon


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

I found out last year. Pre 1978 factory painted aluminum siding could be leadpaint .Just something to be cautious about


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

i'd use DTM. it's made to go Directly To Metal and is high quality acrylic and goes on beautifully and lasts forever.

i just did a chrome chimney repaint, and used zinser 123, and two coats of BM collection, and it's gorgeous. the zinser was only necessary for my own confidence because of the high gloss finish to cover up. 

aluminum siding will be fine with good latex paint.

cheers,

jonny


----------



## maxlegend (Jul 28, 2013)

*not happy with sheen on aluminum siding*

I am not a professional painter but have done enough painting in my life to figure out what I am doing. Our house is aluminum siding. White in color and in very good shape. I power washed the siding and am rolling then brushing over to paint the house. I went on reviews found online and wentwith Behr premium plus ultra satin in a clay color. I am rreally hating this paint. Its thick as pudding and the sheen is all over the place when it dries. Did I make a mistake by using satin? Should I switch to flat? Can I use the rest of my satin as the first coat and finish with flat? The color looks fine but the sheen is so glossy and splotchy looking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

maxlegend said:


> I am not a professional painter but have done enough painting in my life to figure out what I am doing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Huh?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

This post is again open! Rejoice and celebrate the magic of PaintTalk.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

?


----------



## Barron (Jul 26, 2013)

We just spray with carefree or Sparta shield. Been doing that for years as most older trailers have aluminum siding (single wides). Never had a bonding issue.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

You don't really need to use primer when refinishing your aluminum siding, but you could if you really wanted to I guess. As long as the surface is clean you should be good go to with 2 coats of quality paint. Good Luck!


----------

